
Data Driven Product Development: Experimentation and A/B Testing - crc
http://exp-platform.com/expMicrosoft.aspx
======
trefn
They've got a ton of really great tests. Seeing the actual change in revenue
is a crazy - my favorite test was 4.2, where they added some ads to the
homepage and _decreased_ revenue.

Overall an excellent paper that both discusses specific, relevant examples as
well as critical aspects of experiment design.

------
crc
The fact that we could get design so wrong if we just rely on intuition
surprises me everytime I re-learn it. The discussion on the cultural
challenges and the things can go wrong with A/B testing were fascinating. This
is wisdom from people that are battle scarred.

